# Looking for a GSD dog for family protection



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

I live in Texas, I would rather an adult already protection and obedience trained dog. Any recommendations?

Thanks,

Flywolf


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you need a protection dog or an alert dog? There is a difference between the two.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

There is a dog in Texas who is very protective of his family, and they didn't like it so they put him into a kill shelter. He has until tomorrow before he is euthanized for being loyal to his family-here is the link to him-the fifth dog. Please consider him if you are looking for a "protection" adult dog. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.296572523712816.63267.234124973290905&type=3


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking for an adult dog already trained for obedience. Out of town some and want family protected.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

check your post on the other thread. My friends own Eurosport and I would be happy to help you. I have gotten several dogs from them


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

ladylaw203 said:


> check your post on the other thread. My friends own Eurosport and I would be happy to help you. I have gotten several dogs from them[/QUOTE
> 
> How is their drives? The reAson I ask is I do not want a dog with over the top drives. I have A young family and want to make sure it is he right fit.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> There is a dog in Texas who is very protective of his family, and they didn't like it so they put him into a kill shelter. He has until tomorrow before he is euthanized for being loyal to his family-here is the link to him-the fifth dog. Please consider him if you are looking for a "protection" adult dog.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.296572523712816.63267.234124973290905&type=3


He's beautiful, but it sounds like he has some serious issues. Barks and growls at their kids' friends, aggression towards other dogs, barks and growls at family members who try to hug his family.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Emoore said:


> He's beautiful, but it sounds like he has some serious issues. Barks and growls at their kids' friends, aggression towards other dogs, barks and growls at family members who try to hug his family.


He is very protective of his family but the shelter says that they have no problems with him and that he is one of their favorites. It could be that the family is exaggerating because they no longer want him-people can be like that. My GSD displays many of these behaviors but he would never harm our family or our kids-he loves our kids, just not other peoples. Protection? yes, this dog as well as ours offer a great deal of protection to THEIR family. I don't have to worry about my child getting stolen while she is under my GSD's watch and the OP said they want protection so I suggested this dog as from the description of this dog-he loves HIS family to death and wants to keep them safe.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Resource guarding is not protection.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> He is very protective of his family but the shelter says that they have no problems with him and that he is one of their favorites. It could be that the family is exaggerating because they no longer want him-people can be like that. My GSD displays many of these behaviors but he would never harm our family or our kids-he loves our kids, just not other peoples. Protection? yes, this dog as well as ours offer a great deal of protection to THEIR family. I don't have to worry about my child getting stolen while she is under my GSD's watch and the OP said they want protection so I suggested this dog as from the description of this dog-he loves HIS family to death and wants to keep them safe.


His family yes..not necessarily a new family..you say your dog loves your kids not other peoples..to this dog, the op's kids could be other people's kids..I wouldn't want to take that chance. Assuming that the original family exaggerated the dangers is also a chance I would not want to take with my children. Better safe than sorry..


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

FLYWOLF said:


> ladylaw203 said:
> 
> 
> > check your post on the other thread. My friends own Eurosport and I would be happy to help you. I have gotten several dogs from them[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

although i am a big fan of rescue, in this case my feeling is that it's likely not the best solution...renee will help you find the right fit for your family if you choose to work with her.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Never mind the beautiful dog that I had suggested-he is no longer at the kill shelter. I just checked on him and there were a great deal of people wanting to adopt him and he has been rescued. Thank God for people who are not "fearful" somebody got themselves an awesome dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Thank God for people who are not "fearful" somebody got themselves an awesome dog.


When you've rescued, rehabilitated, and re-homed nearly 30 dogs over 10 years and know the shelter staff at many facilities by name, come back and call me "fearful." When you're the person that they call when they can't get one adopted and are about to put him down, come back and call me "fearful." When you've spent thousands of your own dollars on behaviorists for a foster dog, only to hold her as she's euthanized after biting two of your friends, come back and call me "fearful." 

Not every dog is the best fit for every home, and the dog you posted is not the best fit for someone wanting an obedience- and protection- trained PPD for their wife and children.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm so happy for the rescue dog who found a forever home. however, *imho* guilt-tripping is not useful, serves no purpose, and actually kind of insulting and hurtful. i'm usually the first one to suggest rescue dogs, but my sense was that the OP was looking for something entirely different. thanks for sharing the info tho that he had lots of interest and was adopted, that's good to know.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree with ladylaw and suggest you contact Eurosport. From what I hear, you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I just wanted to say, good luck, don't rule out *good* rescues in your search for an adult dog. Even a dog returned to a breeder. 
And I like our GSD for protection and I'd never get the dog you described, GSDlova, for so many reasons I can't go into them all here in this thread.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i have a eurosport dog also very strong in protection


----------

